# More Surgery for Noah



## VanWest

So Noah had his follow-up appointment with his surgent for his right hernia. The doctor said it looked good, but his left side is swollen and he will need surgery soon! Im really kind of upset, I just dont get why the doctor couldnt do both sides at once. Now its a huge problem. The doctor who performed the surgery is not a provider of our new insurance, which really sucks because he is the only surgent Ive ever met with bed side manor! Now we have to travel even further to Miami for the surgery(that is if my husbands shitty insurance will approve). Miami is about 3 hours away. Now Im so scared its going to become strangulated, I cant sleep. I just fed Noah at 2am, and he vomitted the bottle, which worries me because thats a SIGN...sigh. I really thought we were done with the hospital, If everyone would please keep Noah in your prayers. 5 hours and counting intill I can call the new surgent the old doctor recommended! Hopefully she can see him ASAP


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, poor noah. he'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww poor wee man he will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Mamafy

:( aww hun you and Noah will be in my prayers, I hope you get good news later on...xxxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family xXx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Just wanted to send my love to u and your little boy xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs: Best wishes to you and Noah,

I will certainly keep your little man in my thoughts and prayers, Take care x


----------



## clairebear

thinking of u noah and ur familyxxx


----------



## Linzi

Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## Newt

awww poor little baby boy :hugs: I will pray lots and lots. poor little man


----------



## Samantha675

Oh hun, I am so sorry to hear this. Lots of wonderful wishes and prayers headed his way!


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they get him in quickly


----------



## Emmea12uk

best wishes to you and your family and I really hope little noah is ok!


----------



## VanWest

The surgent that the doctor suggested was booked till June, so Noah has an appointment on Friday to see another doctor with the group. My insurance tried to add the older doctor to our plan, but they would not agree to the price, which makes me sad. But perhaps it all is happening for a reason, the last hospital couldnt get an IV on him, and they tried from 11pm-5am, then the doctor attending had to do it in his neck! So perhaps us going to this hospital will be better because its strickly a childrens hospital. I will keep you all updated.
__________________


----------



## miel

thinking of both of you...:hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I hope everything goes well


----------



## kookie

poor little man thinking of you good luck


----------



## Holldoll

I'm so sorry!! You and Noah are in my thoughts!


----------



## Carley

I'm sending you my love hunny.


----------



## cheeky_carrie

best wishes to Noah and you and your family, thinking of you xx


----------



## ALI

keeping everything crossed for you
ali,samantha and little charlotte


----------



## Mamafy

How is your little man doing hun?


----------



## VanWest

We drove to Miami yesterday morning, and met the new surgent, he was SO nice! They did a Ultrasound because he couldnt feel the hernia in his left sac, and as of right now it doesnt appear to be a hernia, but he was assured me if I see it happen again, all I have to do is call him, and he will set up surgery and then look at it, that way we dont have to drive 100 miles for a doctors appt and then schedule surgery. Only crappy news is, his right testie *might* of died, they had trouble finding it during the scan, they saw it but it was much smaller then his left side. But we will not know anything intill he's older. So all in all it was a good outcome!


----------



## Emmea12uk

So pleased for you! Glad he is doing well.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Wishing Noah the best of luck x


----------



## Vickie

That's great news VanWest. :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

Great news hun :) :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

great news - I'm so pleased for you and Noah :)

Hope his shrunken testi isn't anything too worrying!! :hugs:


----------



## Mickie31

Congratulations I am so pleased for you and your family. You must be so relieved.


----------



## vicky

aww hun he is in my thoughts


----------



## mBLACK

:wohoo:


----------



## wannabmum

Glad Noah ok huni, hope all ok with his test.

xx


----------



## sglascoe

LITTLE NOAH AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR PRAYERS HUN........


----------



## Ragirl

VanWest said:


> We drove to Miami yesterday morning, and met the new surgent, he was SO nice! They did a Ultrasound because he couldnt feel the hernia in his left sac, and as of right now it doesnt appear to be a hernia, but he was assured me if I see it happen again, all I have to do is call him, and he will set up surgery and then look at it, that way we dont have to drive 100 miles for a doctors appt and then schedule surgery. Only crappy news is, his right testie *might* of died, they had trouble finding it during the scan, they saw it but it was much smaller then his left side. But we will not know anything intill he's older. So all in all it was a good outcome!

I don't know your whole story...but I did want to say if his left testie is still good- you have NO worries. My hubby was born with a completely undeveloped right testie, which he had removed as an adult (before we were married), and he has had no negative consequences to only having one. As a matter of fact, we got pg with our first on literally "our first try"- our wedding night. So clearly his little guys feel the need to prove they can do it with just one:rofl:


----------



## babezone

Glad things are looking up x x x


----------



## VanWest

thanks that makes me feel better :)


Ragirl said:


> I don't know your whole story...but I did want to say if his left testie is still good- you have NO worries. My hubby was born with a completely undeveloped right testie, which he had removed as an adult (before we were married), and he has had no negative consequences to only having one. As a matter of fact, we got pg with our first on literally "our first try"- our wedding night. So clearly his little guys feel the need to prove they can do it with just one:rofl:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Thinking of you all xx:hugs:


----------



## Mango

Just catching up on Noah's story. Glad to hear things have improved VanWest!! Wishing you all the best. We're all praying for Noah!!


----------

